# Europe map



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I have read on here previously, but unable to find the info now, peoples opinions of the best map for Europe. Could someone please give me their opinion, or point me in the direction of the previous post !!
Many thanks.
Norman.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Norman,

Phillips Multiscale Europe takes some beating imo....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1048367.html#1048367

Pete


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Personally, I hate spiral bound, inevitably some page(s) will part company with the spiral.
Give me good ould staples anytime.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

This is one from while back:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-80034-.html


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Gents,
Thanks for that, I shall go for the Phillips Multiscale.
Norman.


----------

